# Available land for lease in East Texas



## mikem487 (Jun 29, 2006)

For those of you looking for a deer lease, here is an option you might want to consider. Go to www.templeforest.com and you can view Temple-Inland's available deer leases. They have acreage all over East Texas and some out of state property in Louisiana and Georgia. Most of the land has a minimum bid of $5 per acre. My only suggestions are these: 1) go look at the land before you bid on it, 2) speak to the Game Wardens who work that county before you bid. They will know whether that property is regularly poached or not. They have recreation only leases, archery only leases, and standard gun leases. Good luck.


----------



## kappaman80 (Aug 12, 2005)

I second the "check with the Game Warden of that area". I leased some acres in Jasper County after viewing it. Signs of activity everywhere. Little did I know that this area has been poached by locals for generations. A before season trip exposed 4 bootleg blinds. After tearing them down and contacting the Game Warden I thought everything was taken care of. Couldnt make opening weekend do to family activities. But when I went the following weekend I found signs of locals night hunting. Tire tracks all through lease. Bones from kills littered the lease. Needless to say saw no deer that year and didnt renew the lease. 

oh yeah, when I contacted the Game Warden the second time. He told us that its really nothing he could do. He actually knew of the people who were a prime suspect in the poaching and they have been poaching that area for years. Also, the Justice of the Peace was a family member of the culprits. What a waste of time and money.


----------

